# Can I play a DVD on my puter?



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I bought a Edwardian Farms DVED. Can I play it on the puter without hurting it??


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

It should be fine. What kind of computer do you have? Macs have a dvd program that works great but I've not worked with other computers.


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

if your puter came with a DVD drive then yes you can. Now if your puter is really old it may only have a cd drive.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Its a Dell #7 I think. It has a place that will hold games. Didn't know if they were the same as what Im talking of or not. Thanks


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> Its a Dell #7 I think. It has a place that will hold games. Didn't know if they were the same as what Im talking of or not. Thanks


Games can also be on CD's what you have to look at is on the front of the drawer it will say CD/DVD 
or if two slide out one will be marked CD and the other one will have the letters on it DVD. If you mean it has Windows 7 on it then yes you problem have a DVD player, one way to find out is put a DVD in it ANY DVD will do and see if it reads the disc.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

It should be fine so long as you're sure to rewind it before removing it....


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I didn't get the crank with it Simi lol


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

LOL.. well I'd sell it and just stick with the Victrola then..


----------



## jefferson (Nov 11, 2004)

During rewind, do not exceed 33 and 1/3 RPM


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't have any pornography because I don't have a pornograph to play it on.

If you stick the dvd into your drive (I'm assuming you have more than a floppy disc drive) it will either play it or it won't. It won't harm the disc in any event. My computer has a DVD burner drive and a separate Blue Ray burner drive. I can play and burn CDs, DVDs, and Blue Ray Discs. The DVD burner does DVDs and CDs. I have never tried it but I think the Blue Ray burner can handle all 3 formats.


----------

